# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  توثيق :  ماجد .. أعظم مهاجم في تاريخ المريخ (توجد صور)

## Emad Ahmed

*
*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*عبد الماجد عثمان عمر أحمد الخليفة من مواليد مدينة الدامر في العام 1941م , كان والده دائم التنقل في عمله لمدن السودان المختلفة لطبيعة عمله في السكة حديد حيث تلقى ماجد دراسته الأولية والمتوسطة بمدينة كسلا والمرحلة الثانوية بمدينة بور تسودان,, عمل ماجد كمحاسب بمصنع شركة أسمنت عطبرة في أوائل الستينات ووصل إلى وظيفة كبير المفتشين الدرجة (B) , وانتقل للخرطوم في العام 1960 م حيث عمل بالبنك الصناعي ثم عمل في وزارة المالية, هاجر بعدها للعمل كمترجم لنادي النصر في منتصف السبعينات مع المدرب الايرلندي (بيرنجهام) وعمل بعد ذلك مدير عام لشركة عبد الرحمن الجماس الزراعية ثم شركة فرانكو نبتو ثم التحق بالعمل بشركة عبد اللطيف جميل (وكيل سيارة تويوتا ) لمدة 18 عاما إلى أن نزل للمعاش قبل عدة سنوات.
*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*تفتقت موهبة ماجد مبكرا مع معشوقته كرة القدم باللعب بكرة الشراب مع زملائه في الحي ولان الله سبحانه وتعالى وهبه بسطة في الجسم والطول تم تسجيله لفريق مريخ بور تسودان وهو لازال طالب في المرحلة المتوسطة وكان حينها لم يتجاوز عمره الثانية عشر عاما ولعب ماجد لمريخ كسلا موسمين ولانه هدافا بالفطرة كان هدافا لمريخ كسلا خلال فترة لعبه له وكان يلعب وحينها حافي القدمين.
*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*انتقل ماجد للعب لفريق مريخ بور تسودان بعد أن تم نقل والده للعمل بها واستفاد ماجد كثيرا كمهاجم من توجيهات مدرب فريقه ( الكوتش النصيح) وهو من أبناء مدينة بحري ولعب ماجد موسمين لفريق مريخ بور تسودان ثم انتقل لفريق الأهلي والذي لعب له موسم واحد فقط إكراما لصديقه علي حسن وبعد أن أكمل دراسته الثانوية ذهب إلى مدينة عطبرة للعمل حيث التحق كمحاسب بشركة أسمنت عطبرة ووقع في كشوفات فريق النيل عن طريق صديقيه عوض عثمان وكمال برهان لاعبي النيل.
*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*ظهر ماجد مع فريق النيل بمستوى رائع وممتاز توج في نهاية الموسم النيل بطلا للدوري وماجد هدافا وكما فاز ماجد بجائزة أفضل مهاجم في عطبرة في مسابقة نظمتها جريدة الصحافة واختير ماجد للفريق الأهلي السوداني مع زميله لبودي بعد المستوى الرفيع الذي أظهره مع فريق النيل وكان من الطبيعي أن تتجه إليه أنظار فرق القمة.
*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*لعبت الصدفة دورا كبيرا في تسجيل ماجد للمريخ وتعود تفاصيل تلك القصة إلى زيارة ماجد للخرطوم في عطلة نهاية الأسبوع لتفصيل كدارة لدي ( محلات أحمد حسين ) واستضافه مجذوب الشوش وهو من أبناء مدينة عطبرة ( مسجل جامعة الخرطوم آنذاك ) بمنزله بالخرطوم بحري وذهب برفقته لمحلات أحمد حسين وبعد انتهى ماجد من أخذ مقاسات الحذاء وبدأ في وداعه تأهبا لعودته لمدينة عطبرة أصر عليه مجذوب الشوش بالمبيت معه ليرافقه لدعوة إفطار خطط لها مع كبار أقطاب المريخ يوسف علي جمعة ( وكيل وزارة المالية آنذاك ) ومهدي الفكي وحاج حسن درديري وحاج عبد الرحمن شاخور وبعد تناول الإفطار والشاي بدأ نقاشا عن من هو الأحرف برعي أحمد البشير أم صديق منزول وفي هذا خضم هذا النقاش سأل يوسف علي جمعة ( ماجد) قائلا : أنت رأيك شنو ؟ وكانت رد ماجد بان برعي هو الأحرف لانه بيلعب الكرة بأي جزء من جسمه .. عندها بدأ الارتياح على الحضور وطلب منه على الفور يوسف علي جمعة رغبة المريخ في تسجيله ولم يمانع ماجد وطلب فقط أن يتم توفير وظيفة له وبالفعل تم ذلك حيث التحق بالبنك الصناعي وكان ذلك في موسم 1960 م – 1961 م .
*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*
*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*
*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*أستقبل ماجد بترحاب وحفاوة من زملائه قدامى لاعبي المريخ وتم تزويده بكل النصائح والتوجيهات المطلوبة و شارك ماجد في أول مباراة له مع المريخ وكانت ضد فريق شمبات وتمكن من تسجيل ثلاثة أهداف تلك البداية القوية كانت فاتحة الشهية له وساهمت في ثبتت أقدامه في تشكيلة المريخ الأساسية والتي كانت تضم آنذاك هاشم محمد عثمان ورابح رمضان وبكري موسى ( التقر) وعبد الله عباس ودقنو وأبراهومة وعبد الرحيم الشيخ وبرعي وإبراهيم جلك وغيرهم من عمالقة ذلك الزمن الجميل, فيما كان يتولى تدريب المريخ المدرب إسماعيل برجل.
*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*
*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*تميز ماجد بتكوين رياضي مثالي من طول فارع وبنية جسدية قوية إضافة إلى تميزه بالسرعة وبقوة التسديد بقدميه الاثنين وساعدته ممارسته لرياضة القفز بالزانة عندما كان طالبا في المرحلة المتوسطة في الارتقاء العالي مما كان يمكنه من تحويل كل الكرات المعكوسة لأهداف كما كان يمتلك ثقة بالنفس عالية وتمركز سليم وبرود أعصاب مطلوب ومهم للمهاجم بإختصار كل مواصفات راس الحربة النموذجي كانت تتوفر في ماجد.
*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*أول مباراة لماجد أمام الهلال انتهت نتيجتها بالتعادل السلبي ورغم بروزه في تلك المباراة ولكن تألق الحارس سبت دودو حال دون وصوله لشباك الهلال وأتت بعد ذلك متوالية الثمانية الشهيرة وهو إنجاز لم يتكرر ولا أظنه سيتكرر قريبا مع طرق اللعب الحديثة حاليا ويجدر الإشارة هنا للدور الكبير للاعب إبراهيم محمد علي ( أبراهومة سيد الاسم ) في ذلك الانجاز حيث كان له نصيب الأسد في صنع أهداف متوالية الثمانية بتمريراته السحرية والتي كانت تجعل المهاجم على إنفراد تام بالمرمى. وكانت نتائج المتوالية على النحو الأتي : 

1/ الجمعة 26 مارس 1962 المريخ 1 الهلال صفر أحرزه إبراهيم جلك 

2/ الاحد 8 ابريل 1962 افتتاح إضاءة استاد الخرطوم المريخ 3 الهلال 1 أهداف المريخ 1 برعي و 2 ماجد و هدف الهلال حبشي 

3/ السبت 19 مايو 1962 المريخ 1 الهلال صفر افتتاح استاد الموردة هدف المريخ أحرزه خوجلي الصغير (خوجلي مصطفى) 

4/ الخميس 31 مايو 1962 كأس الدوق هرر المريخ 2 الهلال صفر أحرزهم ماجد

5/ الخميس 21 يونيو 1962 الدوري العاصمي المريخ 1 الهلال صفر أحرزه ماجد 

6/ الاحد 9 سبتمبر 1962 المريخ 2 الهلال 1 أحرزهم برعي و ماجد و هدف الهلال حمد النيل و يفوز المريخ بالدوري العاصمي

7/ الجمعة 28 سبتمبر 1962 المريخ 3 الهلال صفر أهداف المريخ زيدان هدف و هدفين لماجد و يفوز المريخ بكأس البلدية 

8/ الخميس 12 فبراير 1963 كأس رمضان الذي فاز به المريخ المريخ 2 الهلال صفر أهداف المريخ أحرزهم ماجد
*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*

المريخ العظيم - كوكبة سلسلة متوالية الثمانية الذهبية : وقوف من أقصى اليمين : هاشم محمد عثمان, ماجد, بكري التقر, دقنو, عبد الله عباس, جعفر قاقارين, برعي أحمد البشير, رابح رمضان, جقدول, أبراهومة, ود الحسين.
*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*

ماجد ينطلق نحو مرمى الهلال ومن خلفه عثمان الديم ورحمي
*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*

ماجد وجكسا
*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*استمرت مسيرة ماجد مع المريخ حتى العام 1968 م , قدم خلالها للأحمر الوهاج عطاء ثرا وفنا راقيا كما شارك ماجد مرارا وتكرارا مع الفريق الأهلي السوداني في العديد من المباريات الدولية , أعلن بعدها اعتزاله اللعب بسبب اصابته في مفصل قدمه بعد أن سجل أسمه بأحرف من نور في سجلات أكبر نادي سوداني كواحد من أعظم هدافيه عبر تاريخه.
*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*

الفريق الأهلي السوداني في العام 1963 م :
وقوف من اليمين : سبت دودو, امين زكي, ماجد, نصر جبارة, عمر التوم, سمير صالح 
جلوس من اليمين : عمر عثمان, جقدول, المرحوم عبد الله عباس (العمدة), ابراهومة, جكسا
*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*

الفريق الأهلي السوداني في العام 1965 م – دورة شرق ووسط إفريقيا في كينيا : 
وقوف من اليمين : كمال بني, صديق محمد أحمد, عباس ركس, سمير صالح, رمضان مرحوم, نجم الدين حسن . 
جلوس من اليمين : جاد الله خير السيد, سعد الفن, عبد العزيز عبد الله, جعفر, ماجد.
*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*الله عليك ياعماد توثيق رائع مشكووووووووووووووور ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*لإعجاب المرحوم أحمد عبد الله السوداني الأصل السعودي الجنسية بلاعب المريخ المرعب ماجد سمى ابنه ماجد تيمنا به 
وكان الاسطورة ماجد عبد الله خير خلف لخير سلف ولكن كان ذلك في الملاعب السعودية عبر فريق النصر. 
يجدر ذكره بانه قد أدرجت سيرة جلاد الحراس ماجد عبد الله ضمن المنهج الدراسي (السعودي) للغة الإنجليزية في المرحلة الثانوية 
قبل عدة سنوات
*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*

ماجد يتسلم كاس هداف دورة شرق ووسط افريقيا من مستر تيسما ويظهر في الصورة الدكتور عبد الحليم محمد
*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*

ماجد يقفز عاليا لتمرير الكرة برأسه لزميله في احدى مباريات الفريق الأهلي السوداني
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اول شي مبروك علينا تسجيل اللاعب الخطير 
عماد عثمان ملك التوثيق 
الحبيب عماد بجيك بي رواقه 

*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*
*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*استمرت مسيرة ماجد مع المريخ حتى العام 1968 م , قدم خلالها للأحمر الوهاج عطاء ثرا وفنا راقيا كما شارك ماجد مرارا وتكرارا مع الفريق الأهلي السوداني في العديد من المباريات الدولية , أعلن بعدها اعتزاله اللعب بسبب اصابته في مفصل قدمه بعد أن سجل أسمه بأحرف من نور في سجلات أكبر نادي سوداني كواحد من أعظم هدافيه عبر تاريخه.
*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*تزوج ماجد وأنجب من الأبناء مهند ومجتبى ومعمر وابنتان تخرجتا من الجامعة 

المصدر : 

الكابتن ماجد الذي استضافنا في منزله العامر بمدينة جدة ومدنا بمعلومات وصور هذا البوست

له منا جزيل الشكر والتقدير مع صادق الأمنيات له بدوام الصحة والعافية ويطول عمره إن شاء الله.
*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نابلسى المريخابى
					

الله عليك ياعماد توثيق رائع مشكووووووووووووووور ياحبيب



مشكور اخ نابلسي المريخابي
يشرفني ان تكون أول من يتداخل معي
في هذا المنتدى الفخم.
شكرا لتشريفك البوست
تقديري
                        	*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

اول شي مبروك علينا تسجيل اللاعب الخطير 
عماد عثمان ملك التوثيق 
الحبيب عماد بجيك بي رواقه 




تسلم يابدر الدين
شخصي الضعيف منكم وفيكم
شكرا على الكلام اللطيف
ننتظر عودتك وان شاء الله 
نكون عند حسن ظنك.
يديك العافية
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*توثيق رائع جدا لموهبة فذة 
تسلم كتير يا صفوة

*

----------


## حودا

* ماجد زحف جلجل حديدو..... طرح الدفاع سافلو وصعيدو

 بهدل قديمو على جديدو...... ودردق سبت ملخلو  ايدو
*

----------


## Abu - Khalid

*غاب الهلال في النجوم        واصبح اسير الغيوم
عاد لينا بأحلي قوون          والوز بيعرف يعوم
ماجدنا لعبك حلــي            بهــدلتــهم بهـــــدلا
الكورة جوه الشباك           واخونا داك إنكفي (سبت)
غلبوه ناس مصظفي          ادوهو جوز واكتفي

الباقي نسيتو .... ( جريدة الناس )
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*انت و ماجد من عظماء المريخ سيرة وفعل كلنا في مجاله  

اهلا بك الحبيب عماد عثمان 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عماد عثمان33
					

أول مباراة لماجد أمام الهلال انتهت نتيجتها بالتعادل السلبي ورغم بروزه في تلك المباراة ولكن تألق الحارس سبت دودو حال دون وصوله لشباك الهلال وأتت بعد ذلك متوالية الثمانية الشهيرة وهو إنجاز لم يتكرر ولا أظنه سيتكرر قريبا مع طرق اللعب الحديثة حاليا ويجدر الإشارة هنا للدور الكبير للاعب إبراهيم محمد علي ( أبراهومة سيد الاسم ) في ذلك الانجاز حيث كان له نصيب الأسد في صنع أهداف متوالية الثمانية بتمريراته السحرية والتي كانت تجعل المهاجم على إنفراد تام بالمرمى. وكانت نتائج المتوالية على النحو الأتي : 

1/ الجمعة 26 مارس 1962 المريخ 1 الهلال صفر أحرزه إبراهيم جلك 

2/ الاحد 8 ابريل 1962 افتتاح إضاءة استاد الخرطوم المريخ 3 الهلال 1 أهداف المريخ 1 برعي و 2 ماجد و هدف الهلال حبشي 

3/ السبت 19 مايو 1962 المريخ 1 الهلال صفر افتتاح استاد الموردة هدف المريخ أحرزه خوجلي الصغير (خوجلي مصطفى) 

4/ الخميس 31 مايو 1962 كأس الدوق هرر المريخ 2 الهلال صفر أحرزهم ماجد

5/ الخميس 21 يونيو 1962 الدوري العاصمي المريخ 1 الهلال صفر أحرزه ماجد 

6/ الاحد 9 سبتمبر 1962 المريخ 2 الهلال 1 أحرزهم برعي و ماجد و هدف الهلال حمد النيل و يفوز المريخ بالدوري العاصمي

7/ الجمعة 28 سبتمبر 1962 المريخ 3 الهلال صفر أهداف المريخ زيدان هدف و هدفين لماجد و يفوز المريخ بكأس البلدية 

8/ الخميس 12 فبراير 1963 كأس رمضان الذي فاز به المريخ المريخ 2 الهلال صفر أهداف المريخ أحرزهم ماجد 



انت عارف يا عمده دي مفروض تتوثق براها 
يا اخ دي لحدي الان مجنن الهلافيت والله حقوا كل مباراه توثقها لينا وبالاحداث 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كما تعودنا منك المبدع عماد عثمان روعة وابداع وجمال والق وبهاء

تسلم الحبيب
                        	*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*مشكور يا عمدة اعدتنا للزمن الجميل للاعب الاسطورة ابو جنزير ( قامة وشهامة ورجولة وخطورة وحرفنة كورة ) الله يديه الصحة والعافية ويمتعه بلمة اولاده حوله  !!! نكرر الشكر يا عمدة على التوثيق وامانة ذكرك للمصدر ونرجو ان تتحفنا بالمزيد وتعيد لنا الق المريخ العظيم 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*انت و ماجد من عظماء المريخ سيرة وفعل كلنا في مجاله

*

----------


## alhawii

*C:\Users\owner\Pictures\393513_2810224491023_11210  57149_33139828_103248373_n.jpg
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور عماد عثمان
ذاك جيل لا نستطيع ان ننساه
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*مشكور الأخ عماد على هذا التوثيق الرائع  ولى إضافة لرد الأخ سيف الدين انو ماجد سمي بأبو جنزير نسبة لظهور واحد (أبضاي ) كما يقول إخوتنا السوريون نسأل الله ان يفك قيدهم !!!!ظهر ابوجنزير وكان يقود عصابة خطيرة وأرعب الناس في عطبرة تلك الأيام ولذلك سمي ماجد بأبو جنزير لأنه جاي من عطبرة وشكل رعبا في أوصال الهلال 
*

----------


## Deimos

*مشكور الأخ عماد علي المعلومات القيمة ...
                        	*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*مشكور ابو اسراء يا دفعة على التوضيح ( انا قايل نفسى اكبر واحد فيكم لكن يبدو اننا دفعة واحدة) وتقبل تقديرى
*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Abu - Khalid
					

غاب الهلال في النجوم        واصبح اسير الغيوم
عاد لينا بأحلي قوون          والوز بيعرف يعوم
ماجدنا لعبك حلــي            بهــدلتــهم بهـــــدلا
الكورة جوه الشباك           واخونا داك إنكفي (سبت)
غلبوه ناس مصظفي          ادوهو جوز واكتفي

الباقي نسيتو .... ( جريدة الناس )



الف مرحب Abu - Khalid

شكرا على المشاركة الجميلة

ماقصرت تب 

سعيد جدا لاطلالتك الكريمة

ودي وتقديري
                        	*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

اول شي مبروك علينا تسجيل اللاعب الخطير 
عماد عثمان ملك التوثيق 
الحبيب عماد بجيك بي رواقه 




بالجد ودون مجاملة

مبروك علي انا تواجدي في

هذا البكان الطيب الملئ بدفء

المشاعر الاخوية الصادقة

ربنا يكرمك دنيا وأخرة

ودي وتقديري
                        	*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

توثيق رائع جدا لموهبة فذة 
تسلم كتير يا صفوة




حبابك ابو البنات

ماجد هداف من طراز فريد لم تنجب الكرة

السودانية شبيه له طوال تاريخها

للأسف الشديد لم يسعفنا الحظ بمشاهدته 

موهبة فذة بحق وحقيقة على قولك 

ربنا يمتعه بالصحة والعافية

ودي وتقديري
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الحيب عماد عماد والله 
اخوك الايام دي مشغول شديد وما بدخل الا بالليل 
بس زي السقد ومفروض اساهم معاك في البوستات زي ما عارف لكن والله 
العصر حاصله وعارف نفسي مقصر معاك لكن اعفي لينا يا حبيب 
بس في الخاص المره الجايه رسل لي قبل فتره عشان اجتهد معاك واساعدك في حدود الممكن لانو انت عارف اخوك لسه تلميذ قدامك 

*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

الحيب عماد عماد والله 
اخوك الايام دي مشغول شديد وما بدخل الا بالليل 
بس زي السقد ومفروض اساهم معاك في البوستات زي ما عارف لكن والله 
العصر حاصله وعارف نفسي مقصر معاك لكن اعفي لينا يا حبيب 
بس في الخاص المره الجايه رسل لي قبل فتره عشان اجتهد معاك واساعدك في حدود الممكن لانو انت عارف اخوك لسه تلميذ قدامك 




سلام أخ بدري الدين

مقدر تماما ظروفك العملية

عارفك مابتقصر اذا لقيت زمن

كلنا تلاميذ ونحن ننهل من عظمة وعبق تاريخ المريخ 

ممكن تقول يادوب سنة أولى

ودي وتقديري
                        	*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حودا
					

 ماجد زحف جلجل حديدو..... طرح الدفاع سافلو وصعيدو

 بهدل قديمو على جديدو...... ودردق سبت ملخلو  ايدو



كلام درر والله

تسلم ياحودا

تقديري
                        	*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

انت و ماجد من عظماء المريخ سيرة وفعل كلنا في مجاله  

اهلا بك الحبيب عماد عثمان 



مشكور أخي الحبيب طارق حامد

كلامك اللطيف دهـ شهادة الواحد يعتز ويفتخر بيها

شخصي الضعيف مجرد ناقل لسيرة أولئك العظماء

وضع اسمي بجانبهم شرف كبير لي

ناهيك عن أي تعليق تاني

مرة تاني شكر ليك

ودي وتقديري
                        	*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

انت عارف يا عمده دي مفروض تتوثق براها 
يا اخ دي لحدي الان مجنن الهلافيت والله حقوا كل مباراه توثقها لينا وبالاحداث 




أبشر يابدر الدين

طلباتك أوامر ياحبيب

تقديري
                        	*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

كما تعودنا منك المبدع عماد عثمان روعة وابداع وجمال والق وبهاء

تسلم الحبيب



يديك العافية أخي مريخابي كسلاوي

الألق والابداع والروعة والجمال والبهاء بذاته

هو ماقدمه ماجد للمريخ من خلال مسيرته المظفرة

مع معشوقنا المريخ

شكرا على الإشادة والإطراء

منورنا كتير

ودي وتقديري
                        	*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*
الفريق الأهلي السوداني 1963 م ضد كينيا 4/صفر لصالح السودان تصفيات أمم إفريقيا :

وقوف من اليمين : جقدول, جكسا, كمال بني, شمس الدين ( بري ), أحمد سالم, فضل نوبه, سمير صالح, مصطفى شاويش, إبراهيم بدوي, جعفر قاقارين, كوارتي, أبوزيد فرح, حسن أبو سكندر , أمين زكي .
جلوسا من اليمين : ديم الصغير, حسبو الكبير, كمال عبد الله, قسم السيد ( ترانسستور), محمد بلاش, سبت دودو, رفعت نجم الدين, نجم الدين حسن, علي سيد أحمد, ماجد .

( أحرز ماجد هدفين في هذه المباراة ).
*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*

الفريق الأهلي السوداني في 1964/4/7م في مباراة ضد مصر :

إبراهيم كبير ( كابتن ), هاشم محمد عثمان, أمين زكي, حسبو الكبير, علي سيد أحمد, ماجد, جكسا, نجم الدين حسن, كوارتي, سمير صالح, جقدول .
*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*
*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيف الدين المقبول
					

مشكور يا عمدة اعدتنا للزمن الجميل للاعب الاسطورة ابو جنزير ( قامة وشهامة ورجولة وخطورة وحرفنة كورة ) الله يديه الصحة والعافية ويمتعه بلمة اولاده حوله  !!! نكرر الشكر يا عمدة على التوثيق وامانة ذكرك للمصدر ونرجو ان تتحفنا بالمزيد وتعيد لنا الق المريخ العظيم 



سلام سيف الدين المقبول

صدقت القول ماجد ( قامة وشهامة ورجولة وخطورة وحرفنة كورة )

توقع المزيد في مقبل الأيام

شكرا لمرورك الكريم

تقديري
                        	*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

انت و ماجد من عظماء المريخ سيرة وفعل كلنا في مجاله




تسلم كتير محمد النادر

حباب طلتك

تقديري
                        	*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alhawii
					

C:\Users\owner\Pictures\393513_2810224491023_11210  57149_33139828_103248373_n.jpg



الصور غير واضحة

ياريت تعمل إعادة تحميل تاني

شكرا على المشاركة أخ alhawii
*

----------


## على الصغير

*v رحم الله ماجد
                        	*

----------

